# 55 planted first week lmk what you think!



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

sneak preview


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

very nice,


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

all done plz lmk what you think 
some specs
bubble diffuser
substrate 
real drift wood my dad found while kayak fishing in lake lanier
marineland led bar ( gonna get rid of i dont think itll be helpful for plants)
small two bulb lamp
fluval 350


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice tank! I like the natural look to it. The driftwood is lovely.


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys i loved the planted scene so much i wanted to do one first was a ten gallon, and when i moved out i got a 55 gallon for a welcome home present from my dad haha and i wanted to go as natural as i could so my dad brought some massive peices of drift wood!! so i found one that would fit WITHOUT CUTTING and got to work went to my local petland and they hooked me up!! 
im going to be leaving it alone for a while to let everything grow its roots and of course replant some floaters haha but add some more substrate to the back and corners ( I'm a employee of Petsmart not to bad of a discount) but anyway hope you guys enjoy ill post more pics of the build !













ten gallon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is really a crappy tank..the plants and driftwood are horrible....i think you need to pack all that junk up and send it to me so you and the fish don't have to suffer....lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yeah....i work for petco.......muahahahahahahahahaha....lol


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

ahhhh so we meet again ! hahahaha not gonna lie i only go to petco for saltwater lol we dont have it YET!!!

thanks guys im installing a second heater tonight water is getting cold and dont want to kill off any plants and post pics soon of my lil bros planted tank he loved mine so much he wants to do a rock not drift wood tank so much to do haha!!

oh and muhahahahah


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

a 2nd heater? why not just get a bigger one that is meant for a 55 or bigger? 150W-200W would be just fine...then you don't have the excess clutter in your tank.

I like tanks like that, but the plants just don't like it.

Don't take my comments the wrong way, it looks good. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

as far as the heaters its been getting colder and i already have one for a 55 but the water is just staying cold at night so i added the extra one bc i had it laying around i may eventually get a heater rated for a 100 gallon but not sure yet lol and i hate the cluttered look too its just temporary.

and what do the plants not like?
i appreciate the advice too thank you!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

oops, i must have deleted that part...the lights. I like the dim look, but the plants might not like it.


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

oh ahaha yea i want to sell my led bar and get a t5!!! i run one on my dads freshwater planted its awesome!!! so a t5 is on the way as soon as i sell the marineland led bar......


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

you should get a T5HO  little bit more money, but much brighter

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/65042_564680383548890_197791571_n.jpg


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

your tank fuzz? nice and as far as the t5ho where can i get one??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this joint...i have gotten several of the T5 lights and really like them...i have been using them for about 4 years now..

http://www.aquatraders.com/T5-Aquarium-Lighting-s/9.htm

ooopps......sorry..forgot to put the link in..


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

which joint lohachata???

today had fun after doing some stuff to my jeep did a little work to my dads tank my brothers tank i finally got to my tank haha i did a tank clean bc my fish were not eating any pellets so switched to a smaller one and they were eating like crazy so fun!

even looked on craigslist and found some lights for a planted tank setup for it so gonna go see tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah that was a pic of my tank. I have the light fixture on 3 inch blocks because my plants were growing flat against the substrate. I can pull a bulb out and put the fixture back down, which I've been thinking about doing recently...I've got a bunch of Severums in there now and they don't seem to be tearing my plants up, but they're still juvi's...


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

looks good fuzz but i cant really see the lights in the pic idk if its my laptop or what haha and lohachata thanks i just purchased one!:chair: lol i cant wait to try it out OH and i sold my marineland to so that went to the new light!!! cant wait to try it out!


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

hey everyone its been a while but its also been a rough couple weeks such as my jeep dying and needing a new one bf gf problems lol but the good things such as I AM A DISCUS OWNER lol and it is amazing he is in my dads planted tank and he is already so friendly 











also can someone tell me if gauramis are bad for a planted tank specifically the ones from petsmart! thanks all


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a dwarf gourami who does not disturb my plants at all. Don't know about the other types of gourami.


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

im really curious because i have a couple paradise gouramis and ive only seen the petsmart ones mess with the plants


----------

